# "Chicken Soup" for Fluffs



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

If your fluffs can tolerate chicken - this is a wonderful "treat" for them.

Boneless, skinless chicken breast's - fat removed

Cover chicken with water and boil until cooked throughly.

Remove chicken, allow to cool - set in fridge.

SAVE the booth from the chicken - in glass bowl, allow to cool - place in fridge.

Peel, wash and cut carrots and sweet potatoes - cook. - allow to cool, set in fridge.

Place frozen green beans in a small amount of water - heat through. - set in fridge.

After all of the ingredients have cooled - diced chicken finely.

Run carrots through a food mill or food processor - do the same process with the green beans. Mash the potatoes.

You’re getting there -

Take a muffin pan - place the chicken on the bottom - the sweet potatoes, green beans - and carrots on top (I also use canned pumpkin in mine) I layer everything - add enough booth to cover the ingredients - place in freezer - allow to freeze completely, place the frozen "soups" in a plastic bag - - - defrost for 1 min in microwave or heat until melted - serve, very slightly luke warm -

I make this all winter long - my fluffs have always loved it -

I hope that yours will also.

Allie


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Sandcastles said:


> If your fluffs can tolerate chicken - this is a wonderful "treat" for them.
> 
> Boneless, skinless chicken breast's - fat removed
> 
> ...


Allie - my DH and DS would love it too That's a frequent breakfast meal for Tyler. I'm so dumb that I keep making new batches for him. I should really do more frozen. So much easier Thanks!


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Thanks, Allie. I'm going to try this.:wub:


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

wish Aolani could eat chicken :-(


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Johita said:


> wish Aolani could eat chicken :-(


 

i wish mine could eat chicken too.  it looks really yummy, i wonder if i could substitute some other protein. Than you Allie for the recipe.


----------



## Maltbabe (Oct 10, 2010)

*Thanks*

I am making this tomorrow! thanks for sharing:chili::chili::chili:


----------



## Maltbabe (Oct 10, 2010)

*Question????*

do you boil the chicken in just water or broth? someting like, Swanson chicken broth low sodium ??????


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

Maltbabe said:


> do you boil the chicken in just water or broth? someting like, Swanson chicken broth low sodium ??????


Just water - no salt, no fat - nothing but the chicken, and water for the brooth - they really do love it!:blush:

You can see after I defrost the "soup" how yummy it looks - my husband will defrost one for himself and add a litle salt to it - :huh:

Let me know how it goes :thumbsup:


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

Johita said:


> wish Aolani could eat chicken :-(


Edith,

You could use boiled beef - or turkey or even white fish.


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

mysugarbears said:


> i wish mine could eat chicken too.  it looks really yummy, i wonder if i could substitute some other protein. Than you Allie for the recipe.


 
Hi Debbie,

I have made this soup with beef, turkey and white fish also - Barron and Lucy like the turkey or chicken the best. The winters are cold here, so I have always had soup made for my fluffs.

Adding the pumpkin is great fiber for the fluffs - just a teaspoon 

Allie


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

aprilb said:


> Thanks, Allie. I'm going to try this.:wub:


April,

Let me know how they like it -

Allie


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

Snowbody said:


> Allie - my DH and DS would love it too That's a frequent breakfast meal for Tyler. I'm so dumb that I keep making new batches for him. I should really do more frozen. So much easier Thanks!


 
Sue,

I make enough for two weeks at a time - freezing them is so easy - you don't have concern yourself with food safety.

My husband does eat them - if I am out - he'll heat one or two for himself and add spices to it - I tell him to leave the fluffs stuff alone! :blush:

Allie


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Sandcastles said:


> Hi Debbie,
> 
> I have made this soup with beef, turkey and white fish also - Barron and Lucy like the turkey or chicken the best. The winters are cold here, so I have always had soup made for my fluffs.
> 
> ...


 
Thanks Allie, i'll try it with the beef since i have one that is allergic to all poultry turkey isn't an option.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

my dh was wondering if you would fix him a dinner like that:HistericalSmiley: seriously it looks yummy


----------



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

If we made it with white fish, any idea how much fish I should buy?

It does sound yummy ... now I'm hongry! :HistericalSmiley:

HUGz! Jules


----------



## yukki (Aug 22, 2007)

I love making healthy home cooked meals for my babies. Thanks for this great little feast. Even though we live in Florida, we do get cold spells from time to time during the winter months (it is all relative! LOL) so I am sure they will absolutely love it! I loved the pumpkin idea and also changing out the protein. Thanks so much!


----------



## yukki (Aug 22, 2007)

Thanks so much for this wonderful wintertime recipie. My babies will love it. I cannot wait to try it. I like the pumpkin idea, and I also like trying different proteins, too. Thanks again!


----------



## sakyurek (Sep 17, 2010)

That`s a really good idea I`m going to try it


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

What a great idea freezing them in muffin tins. Is this a meal or a snack?
I can't wait to try this. Thanks:thumbsup:


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Sandcastles said:


> Edith,
> 
> You could use boiled beef - or turkey or even white fish.


 
Sounds like a plan :thumbsup: And I'm sure Aolani won't mind to share a bit with his little ma too :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

nekkidfish said:


> If we made it with white fish, any idea how much fish I should buy?
> 
> It does sound yummy ... now I'm hongry! :HistericalSmiley:
> 
> HUGz! Jules


Hi Jules,

When I make this with fish - I use 1lb of haddock, 5 or 6 large organic sweet potatoes, 1 bag of organic carrots, 1/2 bag of frozen, organic peas. It makes enough for two weeks - my two fluffs - plus, I always feed Larry (Barron's friend, the yellow lab) 

I call our fishmonger the morning that I'm going to make this and ask him to save 3 heads of fish for me - I then boil them for hours (2.5) - drain through a cheese cloth - discard solids.

I place the broth back into my pot, add the fish and more water, if needed - cook until fish is done.

Then proceed cooking the veggies -

Enjoy!


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

poochie2 said:


> What a great idea freezing them in muffin tins. Is this a meal or a snack?
> I can't wait to try this. Thanks:thumbsup:


Hi Jenna,

This is a snack only - you can add a little of it to your fluffs meals to entice them to eat, if you had to - - - they sure do love it! 

Allie


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Sandcastles said:


> Hi Jules,
> 
> When I make this with fish - I use 1lb of haddock, 5 or 6 large organic sweet potatoes, 1 bag of organic carrots, 1/2 bag of frozen, organic peas. It makes enough for two weeks - my two fluffs - plus, I always feed Larry (Barron's friend, the yellow lab)
> 
> ...


I made this for Aolani today (minus the fishhead and just used a fillet) and he loved it!! As he was finishing up I called me mom to let her know Aolani was eating soup (soup is a big thing in our family) and here he comes and lays in the bed we set up for him in the office. My mom and I both laugh and agreed that clearly he gets this from my dad who always takes a nap after eating fish soup :HistericalSmiley:I coverd him up and now he's resting soundly. My poor little boy has been feeling a bit sick these past couple of days and he's quite enjoyed snuggling up in each of his beds, but I'm sure right now he's getting quite a good nap:chili: Below is a pick of him after his fish soup today (covered in a pink towel as his blanket is being washed) - you can barely see his little nose sticking out and another one taken just yesterday morning in the bed he made himself the day he declared my laundry bag his lounge bed (I've since added pillows inside it and he loves it)!

Thank you Allie from Aolani and his ma :chili:


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

Johita said:


> I made this for Aolani today (minus the fishhead and just used a fillet) and he loved it!! As he was finishing up I called me mom to let her know Aolani was eating soup (soup is a big thing in our family) and here he comes and lays in the bed we set up for him in the office. My mom and I both laugh and agreed that clearly he gets this from my dad who always takes a nap after eating fish soup :HistericalSmiley:I coverd him up and now he's resting soundly. My poor little boy has been feeling a bit sick these past couple of days and he's quite enjoyed snuggling up in each of his beds, but I'm sure right now he's getting quite a good nap:chili: Below is a pick of him after his fish soup today (covered in a pink towel as his blanket is being washed) - you can barely see his little nose sticking out and another one taken just yesterday morning in the bed he made himself the day he declared my laundry bag his lounge bed (I've since added pillows inside it and he loves it)!
> 
> Thank you Allie from Aolani and his ma :chili:


Oh that baby looks too sweet! I love him!

I am so happy that Aolani liked his soup - soup is HUGE in my family also - I love all soups - if you need or require more recipes - I'll PM them to you - I love to share information that's good for our fluffs!

Hugs,

Allie


----------

